# 读音: 华



## Staarkali

大家好， 
我想确定一下华这个字到底第几声，为什么呢，因为我来上海的时候，我房子靠近一个华山路（好像这里华是四声的），然后有一次我的一个朋友跟我说一个人，这个人是个华人（好像第二声）。那我的一个同事叫张华，名字的话第几声？

我也看新华的华第一声，确定了吗？

谢谢！


----------



## avlee

It has different tones like word stress in English.
Tone 2 for your colleague's name. It's the main tone for Hua. You can apply it to any Hua you see except otherwise specified.


----------



## 我说汉语

华 has two pronunciations, hua2 and hua4.
hua4 is only used in the name of Mountain "华山" and Surname "华"。
In other cases, it pronounced as hua2.


----------



## 我说汉语

addition:
today people also sometimes pronounce the Surname 华 as hua2.


----------



## Jerry Chan

人名多数是第二声, 放心叫好了
  在古代, 华与花(flower)通用, 所以也读第一声, 现在已基本不用了


----------



## 我说汉语

我们学校有一个老师姓华，我们都叫hua4老师~
汉语姓氏跟字本来读音不同的很多，一般来说，姓氏读法一般还要参照本人的想法。：）


----------



## YangMuye

用作姓或指華山时，讀音同“話”。
用作花时，讀音同“花”。
其它都可讀同花陽平聲。
各個方言也應當如此吧？不過用於花的也可以讀花陽平聲。


----------



## Geysere

staarkali said:


> 我也看新华的华第一声，确定了吗？


这是怎么回事? 有上下文吗? 我一直都读第二声的, 如新华社.


----------



## 我说汉语

新华 should be xin1hua2.
Hua1 may be an error in speaking.


----------



## Staarkali

oki thank you all for so many answers;

那我综合一下：
应该读二声
名字要读二声
姓是四声的
华山的华也是四声

谢谢大家！


----------



## samanthalee

Staarkali said:


> 姓是四声的
> 华山的华也是四声


Your summary is correct.  
However I've observed a number of native speakers (mostly from Singapore, a few from China), that erroneously pronounce 华山 as huá shān (华山论剑 became  huá shān lùn jiàn), 华佗 as  huá tuó and 华光 as  huá guāng. Even time it happens, I get this terrible itch to correct them even though it is not polite to do so. 
Errors of today could become standards of tomorrow if enough native speakers make the same errors.


----------



## YangMuye

> your summary is correct.
> However i've observed a number of native speakers (mostly from singapore, a few from china), that erroneously pronounce 华山 as huá shān (华山论剑 became huá shān lùn jiàn), 华佗 as huá tuó and 华光 as huá guāng. Even time it happens, i get this terrible itch to correct them even though it is not polite to do so.
> Errors of today could become standards of tomorrow if enough native speakers make the same errors.


像人名地名這樣的字，特殊讀音沒有什麼實際意思，只是因爲大家一直這麼讀才延用的。如果要仿古，不妨讀作“花山”好了。再說，不是所有的方言都是這麼變的。有些方言古今語音變化大，異讀自然會多些。我相信這些特殊讀音會逐漸被人忘記的。歷史已經證明了這一點。


----------



## BODYholic

Staarkali said:


> 大家好，
> 我想确定一下华这个字到底第几声，为什么呢，



When it is used as surname, it is pronounced as hua4.

There are many Chinese characters that pronounced differently when employed as surname(姓氏).
Examples,
单(shan4), 仇(qiu2), 那(na1), 解(xie4), 曲(qu1) & etc.


----------



## Staarkali

bodyholic said:


> when it is used as surname, it is pronounced as hua4.
> 
> There are many chinese characters that pronounced differently when employed as surname(姓氏).
> Examples,
> 单(shan4), 仇(qiu2), 那(na1), 解(xie4), 曲(qu1) & etc.


我本来没有意识到那些字也能做姓，而且读法完全不同。


----------

